# Towing vehicle Question



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone out there tows there boat with a Ford Ranger?
I have a V-6 4X4 that has a pretty decent towing capacity but wasn't sure how it would tow a 18' to 20' bass boat. 
Any help is appreciated as I am looking for a boat in that range but cannot upgrade my truck yet.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry don't have any experience with rangers, but try looking up your towing capacity online. Just google the make model and towing capacity and you might be able to find something.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Do what Socom said. And then do a search for how heavy your boat will weigh, with a trailer and a motor and your gear. It shouldn't take you more than about 15-minutes to find all your answers.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Towing a boat that size with a v6 ranger will not be the problem but stopping it will.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I towed my 21' deep V Erie boat for 3 years 140 miles each way to Erie. Never had a problem. Just have to go easy and keep plenty of room. It was with a Ranger v6 4x4


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

IMO thats a lot of boat for a ranger even with the 6 cyl. I think it can do the job, but it will struggle. It with also be hard on your truck. Down the road you may be looking at trans. and other drivetrain problems. I used to pull my alum. Tracker with a 90hp. with a full size Ford with a 300 6cyl. and it only took a couple of years to burn up the motor. It struggled badly on long hills. My Tracker weighs less than the boats you are describing. Now a Z71 5.3 V8 gets the job done very well. You may want to consider a lighter boat. Alum. is a lot lighter than fiberglass.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Get a honda???


----------

